# FOR Schleife in 0.5er Schritten hochzählen lassen



## patator (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
wollte mit for($x=5.5;$x<15.5;$x+0.5) erreichen, dass die Schleife in 0.5er Schritten den Wert $x erhöht.
Leider schmiert mir der Browser ab weil er irgendwie das als Endlosschleife interpretiert.
Hat jemand ne Lösung oder Rat?
Vielen Dank


----------



## aruba-x-x (3. Juli 2005)

Es muss heißen:

```
for($x=5.5;$x<15.5;$x=$x+0.5)
```
    Bei dir bleibt der Wert bei 6.0 hängen.


----------



## fanste (3. Juli 2005)

Mach es so+ Du musst das neue Ergedniss wieder der Variable X zuordnen:
for($x=5.5;$x<15.5;$x=$x+0.5)

EDIT: War mal wieder etwas zu langsam


----------



## hpvw (3. Juli 2005)

Eine weitere Syntax wäre:
	
	
	



```
for($x=5.5; $x<15.5; $x+=0.5)  {
```

Gruß hpvw


----------



## der_maiki (3. Juli 2005)

Oder mach es doch einfach mit einem Stück Mathematik. Erweitere alles mit 2 und teile es anschließend in einer anderen Variable.


```
for($i=11; $i<33; $i++) {
$x=$i/2;
}
```
Und schon sollte es funktionieren ;-)

Mit freundlichem Gruß
der_maiki


----------



## fanste (3. Juli 2005)

Warum einfach wenn es auch umständlich geht, gell?


----------



## aruba-x-x (3. Juli 2005)

15,5 mal 2 ist übrigens 31.


----------

